# Schumacher Skiunfall - schwer verletzt?



## stuftuf (29 Dez. 2013)

Gegenwärtig ist noch nicht klar wie schwer Michael Schumacher sich heute bei einem Unfall beim Skifahren verletzt hat. Zuerst war nur die Rede von einer Gehirnerschütterung. nun lauten die Meldungen schon "Gehirnblutungen".

Ich wünsche dem Held meiner Jugend alles Gute! Hoffentlich ist es nicht so schlimm 

Skiunfall: Schumacher in kritischem Zustand - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Death Row (29 Dez. 2013)

Ja es heisst aus mehreren Quellen, dass er ein Kopftrauma mit Koma erlitten habe


----------



## MetalFan (29 Dez. 2013)

Mir ist seit der ersten Meldung heute Nachmittag schon ganz schlecht, hoffentlich gibt es morgen keine noch schlimmeren (bestätigte) Meldungen!!!


----------



## stuftuf (29 Dez. 2013)

die Gerüchte haben sich leider bewahrheitet.... Jetzt hilft nur hoffen!


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Dez. 2013)

​


----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2013)

Hoffentlich gehts gut aus


----------



## tommie3 (30 Dez. 2013)




----------



## Punisher (30 Dez. 2013)

"Direkte Verletzungen am Gehirn" klingt nicht besonders positiv.


----------



## Chamser81 (30 Dez. 2013)

Nein es sieht wirklich nicht gut aus!

Aber hoffen wir auf das Beste!


----------



## Max100 (30 Dez. 2013)

Man kann nur hoffen, dass die Schwellungen im Gehirn zurück gehen und er keine bleibenden Schäden behält.
Ich drücke ihm beide Daumen!!


----------



## stuftuf (31 Dez. 2013)

die Meldungen von heute waren ja schon etwas positiver....

Ich drücke alle Daumen und wünsche nur das Beste für Schumi


----------



## weazel32 (31 Dez. 2013)

da kann man nur an wunder glauben und hoffen^^


alles gute für ihn


----------



## chris85 (2 Jan. 2014)

Auch von mir alles Gute, man muss jetzt abwarten. Befürchte jedoch das er wohl ein anderer sein wird als vor dem Unfall.


----------



## stuftuf (30 Jan. 2014)

auch wenn seine Managerin zur Vorsicht mahnt.... ich hoffe ein gutes Zeichen!

Managerin besttigt: Schumacher in Aufwachphase - Formel 1 bei Motorsport-Total.com


----------



## Harry1982 (30 Jan. 2014)

Man meint, es gäbe nix wichtigeres auf der Welt


----------



## Chamser81 (31 Jan. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Man meint, es gäbe nix wichtigeres auf der Welt



Es gibt sicher immer wichtigeres auf der Welt aber Fakt ist auch das dieses Thema eben genauso Millionen Menschen auf der Welt bewegt! So what?


----------



## Claudia (31 Jan. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Man meint, es gäbe nix wichtigeres auf der Welt



Wenn es dich nicht interssiert warum öffnest du den Thread dann?

Ich hasse das wenn man irgendwo Beiträge schreibt obwohl das Thema oder die Bilder einen nicht interessieren. Beim nächsten mal diesen Thread bitte zulassen auch wenn es neue Beiträge gibt :angry:


----------



## Harry1982 (31 Jan. 2014)

Claudia schrieb:


> Beim nächsten mal diesen Thread bitte zulassen auch wenn es neue Beiträge gibt :angry:



Und so nette Beiträge verpassen 




> Ich hasse das wenn man irgendwo Beiträge schreibt obwohl das Thema oder die Bilder einen nicht interessieren.



Schonmal was von Meinungsfreiheit gehört? Aber die wird im CB ja manchmal beschnitten


----------



## stuftuf (1 Feb. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Man meint, es gäbe nix wichtigeres auf der Welt



und? Als F1 Fan bewegt mich dieses Thema genauso wie damals die Tode von Ratzenberger und Senna. Wenn Du so frei von Emotionen bist dann hast Du sicher auch keine Unterhaltung mit Freunden über deine Interessen. Vielleicht Fußball? Vielleicht Tennis? Vielleicht Celebs?


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Feb. 2014)

Ihr rafft es nicht. Ich finde die Prioritäten der Menschen bedauernswert. Bombenanschläge, Kriege, hungernde Kinder und was sieht man in den Medien? Schumi liegt im Krankenhaus, im Dschungelcamp hat der nen Furz gelassen, Justin Bieber ist mal wieder besoffen Auto gefahren. Man man. Auf jedem Sender der selbe Mist.


----------



## stuftuf (1 Feb. 2014)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Ihr rafft es nicht. Ich finde die Prioritäten der Menschen bedauernswert. Bombenanschläge, Kriege, hungernde Kinder und was sieht man in den Medien? Schumi liegt im Krankenhaus, im Dschungelcamp hat der nen Furz gelassen, Justin Bieber ist mal wieder besoffen Auto gefahren. Man man. Auf jedem Sender der selbe Mist.



mal offen und ehrlich: was treibst DU dich dann auf einem Celeb-Board rum? DAS raff ich jetzt nicht!


----------



## beachkini (1 Feb. 2014)

Unterm Strich stimmts dennoch. Inzwischen steht es ja auch erst auf Seite 4 der Zeitungen, dass er aus dem Koma zurückgeholt wird. Verkauft sich halt nicht mehr. Ist halt eh alles nur Kommerz. Inzwischen gibts dann wieder wichtigeres wie z.B. das Dschungelcamp Finale. Nicht so schlimm wie in Amerika, aber auch hier freut man sich täglich über die aberwitzigsten Themen in den Nachrichten. Was ist aus dem Land der Dichter und Denker geworden...Egal auf welcher Ebene, für Deutschland kann man sich nur schämen


----------



## Death Row (1 Feb. 2014)

Es hindert dich niemand daran, ein Thema hier zu eröffnen zu den wirklich wichtigen Themen in dieser Welt =)


----------



## Chamser81 (1 Feb. 2014)

beachkini schrieb:


> Was ist aus dem Land der Dichter und Denker geworden...Egal auf welcher Ebene, für Deutschland kann man sich nur schämen



Darüber könnte man tagelang argumentieren! Im Endeffekt ist die Gesellschaft genauso geworden wie es sich die "Elite" in unserem Land wünscht. Der dumme deutsche Michel jammert zwar bei jeder Gelegenheit aber zahlt weiterhin klaglos für alles und jeden und an der Wahlurne wird die Partei gewählt "die man schon immer gewählt hat"!


----------



## Erlkönig (1 Feb. 2014)

" Dichter und Denker " 

Das wird wohl damals auch nur eine ganz kleine Minderheit gewesen sein.( die es sich zeitlich und finanziell leisten konnte )

Tja Schuhmacher , ich hab ja nicht viel Hoffnung aber wünsch ihm auch alles Gute auch wenn ich nicht soo ein Formel 1 Fan bin.

---
Wer ist der _deutsche Michel_ ?


----------



## chris85 (1 Feb. 2014)

stuftuf schrieb:


> mal offen und ehrlich: was treibst DU dich dann auf einem Celeb-Board rum? DAS raff ich jetzt nicht!




Also da stimme ich dir mal klar zu, das ist hier wohl nicht der Ort um die großen Themen der Weltgeschichte zu diskutieren geschweige denn Lösungen dafür zu finden. Da wäre ein Politik-Board wohl die bessere Wahl.

Die Gesellschaft ist wie sie ist, ich sage oft, leider ist sie so wie sie ist. Aber das ändern wir hier nun mal nich,t das muss jeder im kleinen für sich tun dann wird vllt insgesamt etwas draus.


Sind hier ja eigentlich auch etwas vom Thema abgekommen, also um darauf zurückzukommen. Als Schumi-Fan drücke ich ihm natürlich die Daumen, aber meine Erfahrung mit solchen Verletzungen macht mir nicht viel Hoffnung das er wieder der Mensch wird der er vor dem Unfall war. Leider fürchte ich wird es wohl erheblich Folgeschäden geben.


----------



## stuftuf (1 Feb. 2014)

chris85 schrieb:


> ..... Als Schumi-Fan drücke ich ihm natürlich die Daumen, aber meine Erfahrung mit solchen Verletzungen macht mir nicht viel Hoffnung das er wieder der Mensch wird der er vor dem Unfall war. Leider fürchte ich wird es wohl erheblich Folgeschäden geben.



Daumendrücken ist sicher was gutes in dieser Situation! Ich wünsche ihm das Beste


----------



## MetalFan (16 Juni 2014)

_*Michael Schumacher nicht mehr im Koma*

Michael Schumacher ist nicht mehr im Koma. Er hat das Krankenhaus von Grenoble verlassen, teilte seine Managerin Sabine Kehm sechseinhalb Monate nach Schumachers schwerem Skiunfall mit. _
Weiterlesen...

Ich kann gar nicht sagen wie sehr mich diese Nachricht freut , auch wenn man natürlich nicht weiß wie gut oder schlecht es dennoch 
um ihn steht! Ich halte meine Daumen weiter gedrückt!


----------



## Death Row (16 Juni 2014)

Ich habe die Nachricht eben auf meinem Smartphone erhalten 
Wird heute also doch ein schöner Tag (jetzt nur noch das Deutschland-Spiel heute!)


----------



## Max100 (16 Juni 2014)

Kam auch in den FS-Nachrichten um 12 Uhr.
Ist bestimmt ein gutes Zeichen für ihn!
Weiter Daumendrücken ist angesagt.


----------



## chris85 (16 Juni 2014)

Gute Nachrichten aber auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Sagt noch nichts über seinen Zustand aus. Aber es gibt Hoffnung. Daumen drücken für den langen Weg der noch vor Schumi liegt.


----------



## fab.ulous (19 Juni 2014)

Wirklich ein super Artikel in der FAZ! Vielen Dank fürs posten. Ich habe die super Neuigkeiten zwar schon mitbekommen, hatte jedoch och gar nicht die Zeit, mich genau mit dem Thema auseinanderzusetzen. Jetzt bin ich wieder auf dem Laufenden. Ich drücke Schumi ebenfalls ganz fest die Dauemen, dass er bald wieder fit ist!


----------

